# Do you wash your hair when you're sick?



## chayil0427 (Sep 24, 2006)

I've got a horrible cold this weekend. Usually I would have washed my hair on Friday, but I haven't because I don't wanna blowdry. I'm afraid airdrying would make my cold worse. I'm just curious as to how you ladies care for your hair when you're under the weather. 

Chayil


----------



## MizaniMami (Sep 24, 2006)

Yeah I do. Right now I am sick with allergies and the steam from the shower made me feel sooo much better.

I am still gonna airdry! hehe.


----------



## seeminglysweet (Sep 24, 2006)

When i am sick with the flu or anything else that has me in bed for 2-3 days i dont wash because i usually cant stand long enough for a shower. I also try to "sweat out" my colds so I just wait until the worst is over before washing.


----------



## shunta (Sep 24, 2006)

Yep, I sure do. If my grandmother found out, she would kill me! We were taught not to wash our hair when we were sick. That was tradition in the south when I was little If you did, the old folks said that we would get pneumonia


----------



## chayil0427 (Sep 24, 2006)

shunta said:
			
		

> Yep, I sure do. If my grandmother found out, she would kill me! We were taught not to wash our hair when we were sick. That was tradition in the south when I was little If you did, the old folks said that we would get pneumonia


 
Yeppers....I grew up with a VERY old fashioned grandmother who would kill me if she knew I washed me hair this much ...especially when I'm sick. She was from the school that said you shouldn't get wet in a bath or shower on your monthly cycle. Ooooooooooh we used to throw down about that. There was no way I was gonna be smellin like tuna! Ok...that's throwed off topic  let me turn this thread back over to those of you who are more responsible.  

Chayil


----------



## Victorian (Sep 24, 2006)

I also have a cold right now and I'm still washing my hair.  Showers actually make me feel better when I'm sick.  My cold isn't that bad, though.  If I'm feeling _really_ sick I probably just won't feel like washing my hair.  But I don't deliberately avoid washing my hair specifically just because I'm sick.


----------



## Curlee_lurker (Sep 24, 2006)

It makes me feel better more often than not.  I've been washing my hair daily for as long as I've been taking care of my own hair though.

Family members would tell me how I would get sick and die from going out with a wet head.  That only made me more determined to do it and I'd stand on the bus stop with frozen ringlets from the cold midwestern winters.


----------



## chayil0427 (Sep 24, 2006)

Honestly I must say I feel like I'm going through some type of ApHogee/Humecto withdrawl....there is just something about washing my hair that I just love...I think there's crack in the Kera Care.  I gotta go home and wash...if I die of consumption at least I'll go with clean shiny hair!! 

Chayil


----------



## B_Phlyy (Sep 24, 2006)

It depends on how sick I am. I have a mild cold right now, but I still co washed. If I had the flu or soemthing really serious, I probably wouldn't have the energy to do it though.


----------



## neonbright (Sep 24, 2006)

B_Phlyy said:
			
		

> It depends on how sick I am. I have a mild cold right now, but I still co washed. If I had the flu or soemthing really serious, I probably wouldn't have the energy to do it though.



I am right there with you, I am the same way.  The only reason I didn't wash my hair this weekend is because I had a bad allergic reaction to antibiotics it had me down for about 3 1/2 days I missed 2 days of work because of that.  So I washed my baby girl hair, she looks good but me pony tail util tomorrow...


----------



## EMJazzy (Sep 24, 2006)

Yes...I still wash my hair even when I'm sick....like today


----------



## Tee (Sep 24, 2006)

shunta said:
			
		

> Yep, I sure do. If my grandmother found out, she would kill me! *We were taught not to wash our hair when we were sick. That was tradition in the south* when I was little If you did, the old folks *said that we would get pneumonia*


 
You know I had to laugh at this one.  If I heard that once, I heard it hundred times.  They weren't playing either.  lol   Not only did I hear pneumonia, they went so far to say walking pneumonia!


----------



## Tee (Sep 24, 2006)

seeminglysweet said:
			
		

> When i am sick with the flu or anything else that has me in bed for 2-3 days i dont wash because i usually cant stand long enough for a shower. I also try to "sweat out" my colds so I just wait until the worst is over before washing.


 
I am the same way.


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Sep 24, 2006)

*Nope, I dont.
I guess im old fashion.  *


----------



## shunta (Sep 24, 2006)

Letitia said:
			
		

> You know I had to laugh at this one. If I heard that once, I heard it hundred times. They weren't playing either. lol Not only did I hear pneumonia,* they went so far to say walking pneumonia*!


 Yep, you know Ive heard that one, too! "Walking pneumonia"  Man, I miss home!!


----------



## Tee (Sep 24, 2006)

shunta said:
			
		

> Yep, you know Ive heard that one, too! "Walking pneumonia"  Man, I miss home!!


 
Me too. (miss home)  And I use to always wonder...what is the difference???  Pneumonia...Walking pneumonia.  Just glad I haven't had either.  (wet head and all.)


----------



## ftballwidow (Sep 25, 2006)

This just cracks me up

My grandma would say if you go outside barefoot you were going to catch a death of cold.  Now, in my head I say, because you know colds come through people's feet.

Or when they go out of town and they say they caught a cold because of the different climates. She says everytime I travel, I catch a cold.  I have told her before that she catches a cold (if it is even a cold probably allergies) it is because of a virus (your body hasn't had the viruses in that area) and they don't look for wet hair, barefoot people, or people who just came to town.   Being cold does bring down your immune system so I guess if a virus is hanging around on a door knob, grocery cart, and you are barefooted and cold,  then look out .  Dont' even bring up sleeping with the a/c on.  The only truth I have found in that one is that it can bother my asthma (not a virus) and it can bother people's sinuses.  If you are a person that has bad sinuses and you know that once your sinuses are bothered, bacteria sets in and you get a virus then don't wash your hair, sleep under the a/c. , etc.  

I admire the people that don't ramble.


----------



## isobell (Sep 25, 2006)

ftballwidow said:
			
		

> This just cracks me up
> 
> My grandma would say if you go outside barefoot you were going to catch a death of cold. Now, in my head I say, because you know colds come through people's feet.
> 
> ...




 I enjoyed it...


----------



## KiniKakes (Sep 25, 2006)

I would wash my hair if I were feeling physically up to it.


----------



## ftballwidow (Sep 25, 2006)

KiniKakes said:
			
		

> I would wash my hair if I were feeling physically up to it.


Good answer, good answer (clapping hands)... 
for those of us that are old enough to remember Family Feud (the old one)


----------



## angelita842002 (Sep 25, 2006)

Depends on how bad I am feeling. I usally do a couple of cowashes a week( so i sleep with a wet loose bun) and will tell myself my nose is already stuffy so what the hell.  (If my momma heard me)


----------



## wadadligyal (Sep 25, 2006)

chayil0427 said:
			
		

> I gotta go home and wash...if I die of consumption at least I'll go with clean shiny hair!!
> 
> Chayil


 
Girl the consumption thing got me that is hilarious!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chayil0427 (Sep 25, 2006)

Well, I washed my hair and I'm fine.  Actually standing in the steam for a long time opened me up and made me feel better like Mizani said.  I air dried tonight at church and I feel fine...so much for grandma 'nem and the "walking pneumonia". 

Chayil


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 26, 2006)

I am under the weather now and I just washed my hair on Saturday night.  I also blow dried it and flat ironed.  This way I won't be doing wash and goes until at least next week and by then I should be in better shape.


----------



## Candy_C (Sep 26, 2006)

well if u asked me a month ago i woulda said of course!

but nowdays i aint bothered about washing my pride and joy...UNLESS my head was sweaty and smelly etc etc. then i would deffo wash it no q's asked.


----------



## karezone (Sep 26, 2006)

Yes I wash my hair when I am sick. I don't see how it is going to make me sicker.


----------



## ClassicChic (Sep 26, 2006)

Yep

I was sick over the weekend and sure enough, I went to my weekly salon appointment. I was drugged and felt like I was walking in slow motion..................but I looked good.


----------

